# Welding Pipeline Handbook



## الاسمدة الجنوبية (17 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هنا كل ما يحتاجه المهندس عن لحام وصلات الانابيب اتمنى يعجبكم .:28:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 مايو 2009)

تسلم على عطاءك الرائع .

شكر وتقدير .

تقبل اجمل المنى .



البغدادي


----------



## اشرف الطرشول (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## ميكانييكا (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير 
فعلا رائع 
اشكرك


----------



## الاسمدة الجنوبية (17 مايو 2009)

اشكركم يا اخواني على مروركم الرائع واتمنى ان يدوم التواصل لخدمة المهندس العربي


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (18 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر وتقدير لك

تحياتي


----------



## baldassar (18 مايو 2009)

allaH yar7am walidayk !!!


----------



## saleemalkhteeb (18 مايو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/106209588/5047af39/Impact20Toughness20Test-posting.html
هذه مشاركة بسيطة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاسمدة الجنوبية (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكل الاصدقاء مع اطيب تحياتي


----------



## وائل عبده (19 مايو 2009)

تسلم على عطاءك الرائع .

شكر وتقدير .

تقبل اجمل المنى 
كم كنت اتمني شيئا عن لحام الانابيب


----------



## azadahmad (19 مايو 2009)

*[email protected]*



الاسمدة الجنوبية قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هنا كل ما يحتاجه المهندس عن لحام وصلات الانابيب اتمنى يعجبكم .:28:


 wer is the book
:85:


----------



## modyfarrag (20 مايو 2009)

*قال* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أتيت مضجعك، فتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة، ثم اضطجع* *على شقك الأيمن، ثم قل: اللهم أسلمت وجهي إليك، وفوضت أمري إليك، وألجأت* *ظهري إليك، رغبة ورهبة إليك، لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك، اللهم آمنت* *بكتابك الذي أنزلت، وبنبيك الذي أرسلت، فإن مت من ليلتك، فأنت على الفطرة،* *واجعلهن آخر ما تتكلم به**)*


----------



## abdelhafez1 (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و شكـــراً


----------



## مهندس صنعاء (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فــــزّاع (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## anwar nafo (17 يونيو 2009)

*الشكر و الامتنان*

اخي جعلها الله في مثقال حسناتك وجزاك الله خيرا . وجزا الله عنا ما هو اهله


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 يونيو 2009)

جميل ان يتنوع الكتب الهندسية ولكل المهتمين


----------



## moonstaar (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فى علمك


----------



## midofm (8 يوليو 2009)

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## رايه11 (8 يوليو 2009)

*ألف شكر وتقدير لك

تحياتي*​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (9 يوليو 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## amjkamal (1 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks u are so great


----------



## البورتسوداني (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس 
حقيقة اضافة رائعة


----------



## Eng.Omda (2 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks alot .. nice book


----------



## البخاري 19 (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذه المشاركة في ميزان اعمالك واكرمك في الدارين


----------



## احمدهارون (23 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## سعيدوني (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## mehdi09 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

